
HP EDS ordered to pay BSkyB £200m interim payment - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/it-business/supplier-relations/news/index.cfm?newsid=18660
======
E5Rebel
Bet the poor HP workers end up paying for this mess tehir bosses got them into

